# hamster



## jellyflakes (Oct 10, 2006)

who here has hamsters i have a sibierian albino named "shuffle"


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 10, 2006)

I had two siberian dwarf hamsters. A brown one named Sam and a white one named Max. Max was an avid escape artist who quickly learned how to work doors and latches and managed to escape a few times until he drowned in the sub pump resevoir. I awoke to find Sam sitting bewildered in his cage despite the door being left wide open from Max.

They loved those crinkle confetti filled boxes. I never owned another hamster after them.


----------



## Candy (Oct 10, 2006)

I use to have dwarf hamsters. About 70 or 80 (no that's not a typo or exaggeration!) They were interesting.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 11, 2006)

That's a lot. I only had two, but I liked how they stayed so small and so cute for their entire life.


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 11, 2006)

Loved my hamster, had her when i was a little kid and got up early every morning came down and had her out playing and running round for an hour or so

She lived long for a hamster as well, got quite a while over the expected life


----------

